# Hamble Rally Stickers



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Are you going to the Hamble rally?
Do you want a rally sticker?
As an experiment I've produced a few "rally stickers" for Hamble like the image below.
They're about 8.5cm across, made from sticky backed vinyl and are pre-cut with a backing paper. Cost will be £0.70 each.
If you want one, please vote on the poll so I know how many to get printed.

BTW: The flag is for Hampshire.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We're not going to Hamble, but have you thought of doing something similar for the Rhine/Mosel Meet(s)?

The MHF Continental Collection!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hezbez

Yes indeed, in fact that's why I'm trying these for Hamble. If members want them we could produce some for selected rallies (the Global would be a prime example). I'll certainly do some for Germany if you think they'll be popular. The main problem is pricing them up so finding out if folk are prepared to pay £0.70 each for them is crucial as it's not really economical to produce them any cheaper. Producing these things in small quantities always results in a fairly high unit cost. Any profits will of course go to the Rally Group fund.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Gaspode,

Personally I think £1 each would be a fine price - a nice round sum which covers the costs plus a bit for the funds!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well now, there's a rarity, a MHF member who doesn't mind parting with £1.00. 8O 8O 8O 

Your comments are much appreciated.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Why not just put the cost onto the rally fee?

25p a night for 3 nights or even round it up to ay 50p per night for a two night rally


Richard...


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Ken I think they are a great idea and I would have one. Are they the same as the MHF pennents which we put on our windows.
We go on the Autotrail owners club rallies and you recieve a small plaque for attendence the price is included in the cost of the rally.
Lin


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

£1.00 is not the end of the world.... nice to have them  on a similar subject where can i get the A4 print out of the MHF logo and able to put our names on it... I have seen them on other camper vans on the rally's we have been to but can't just find them... been to the down loads section where there are 3 but not the one I'm looking for any coments?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Clive

Is this the badge you are looking for?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Downloads/fileuploads/badge.jpg#get


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Jenny,

Yep thats the one.... was looking in the wrong place... :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have voted for a Hamble Flag and will pay £1.00 and I need an 
Ordinary MHF flag the one with three corners as I cant believe i left it on my old M/H when sold.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Why not just put the cost onto the rally fee?


Quite simply because some members don't like them and don't want them so why should they have to pay for something they don't want?



lindyloot said:


> Are they the same as the MHF pennents which we put on our windows.


No, these are exterior vinyl stickers. No reason why they couldn't be stuck onto the outside of a windscreen but I wouldn't advise sticking them onto a plastic window as you will damage the window if you have to remove the sticker again.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Sticker Price*



Hezbez said:


> Hi Gaspode,
> 
> Personally I think £1 each would be a fine price - a nice round sum which covers the costs plus a bit for the funds!


Steady on Morag.

You'll ruin our Jockanese reputation with statements like that 8O 8O

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Are you saying they are to stick on the outside of the motorhome itself - as I wouldn't want to do that, I thought about it, but then wondered where I would stick it - we don't have many windows and I prefer light - we already have two triangular stickers on the windows - so for me No Thanks. I am not really a sticker person.

Carol


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol

Yes, they will stick to any external smooth surface, good places are bumpers, mirrors etc. They're made from the same stuff used for the decals that the makers stick onto the van. They can also be stuck onto internal structures or display boards etc.

If necessary they can be removed by warming the sticker with a hair drier before peeling it off, then removing any remaining glue with white spirit or a rag soaked in petrol. As I said before I wouldn't advise sticking them onto plastic windows as removal could damage the window surface.

BTW: No need to add a "NO" vote if you don't want one, it's just that for a poll to work you obviously need to have a choice of at least two answers. 8)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well I used my choice - but for those that collect them, I think it is a good idea. I know we use the C&CC Holiday Sites in the summer and you can always buy rally pennants, and many seem to display them on boards - but it is something else to carry around.

I think the bit that used to say on the left in the little box how many rally's you had been to was good, but that disappeared as well.

So I hope you get a lot of interest and can make some pennies or pounds.

Carol


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Well now, there's a rarity, a MHF member who doesn't mind parting with £1.00. 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Your comments are much appreciated.


£1...............no problem Ken


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

carol said:


> clipped.... I think the bit that used to say on the left in the little box how many rally's you had been to was good, but that disappeared as well...clipped Carol


It used to say how many rallies you said you were going to attend not how many you actually went to, so it was scrapped as I recall

BTW yes please (I have so voted) I will see if I give it van space later. Its a bit down from my Scandinavian black moose but anything that helps say that I am not a delivery van is appreciated.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just a final reminder for anyone wanting a sticker.

I'll have to print them off first thing tomorrow morning so get your vote in now or do without. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

